# What MAC foundation shade am I, CLUELESS?



## LadyAMS (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sort of a MAC virgin so I have no clue about this but Im willing to learn.

So Im not sure what's my shade for my foundation is first when I went to MAC they said I was an N5 for Studio Fix which was dark for me. Then the second time I went to MAC they said I was a NC45 but during the a few hours it looks dark for both Studio Fix and the Fluid, I even tried NC44 which was a little too light for me again I tried Studio Fix Fluid. I also tried NC43 for Studio Fix which again looks light. I also mixed NC45 and NC 44 and again it's a little too light.

I know I spent a lot of money trying to figure out what shade is right for me, so please I have no idea what should I do now. So I really need some advice PLEASE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











So pretty much I need a foundation between the shades of NC44 or NC45 if that's even possible but if you think there's a right shade for me but in a different brand please tell me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

Try getting a sample of NW43 if NC45 is too light...I wear NC45 in the winter and NW43 in the summer months


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 30, 2009)

cosmetic lines like MUFE or Becca have a nice range of tones that you could look into.


----------



## LaVixxen (Mar 30, 2009)

I suggest NW43 since my cousin had the same exact problem as you do. Hopefully this works for you. Good luck! P.S I would try MUFE (Makeupforever) foundations because they have way more colors.


----------



## luminouz (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello! I have a similar issue. I was told I was an NC42, which I bought, but it's obviously darker than my skintone. So I tried NC40, and it's a little too yellowish/brown for me.. one of the MA tried to advise me to wear primer, which I do wear, or try blending both shades together, but it still doesn't look right. Any suggestions??? thanks!


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Apr 1, 2009)

Give up on MAC foundation and try the Makeupforever brand, their foundation is much better!


----------



## cocomia (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm new to this as well, but I guess if you have time, you can mix your foundations so that they won't go to waste, especially since it seems that you spent so much on them already. 

But that can be inconvenient (imagine having to find the correct proportion of colors every singe time!), so I'd also go with the other suggestions: _look into other brands._ I really believe that having the perfect base is the most important step in makeup (ultra tan skin against winter-color neck and vice versa are awful!) so finding the best color for you regardless of brand should be top priority. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes, one more thing, I'm NC40 on Studio Fix Fluid but it photographs really light on me. Then as the day goes on, it develops into a slightly darker/orangey tint. The MA at my counter said my skin might be acidic, so you might also want to find out if you're the same.

HTH!


----------



## JustSloan (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie08* 

 
_Give up on MAC foundation and try the Makeupforever brand, their foundation is much better!_

 
Hate to say it, but yep.

I was the same way!  I've switched to Bare Minerals and have a much better time with foundation.  (To a degree)


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminouz* 

 
_Hello! I have a similar issue. I was told I was an NC42, which I bought, but it's obviously darker than my skintone. So I tried NC40, and it's a little too yellowish/brown for me.. one of the MA tried to advise me to wear primer, which I do wear, or try blending both shades together, but it still doesn't look right. Any suggestions??? thanks!_

 
I suggest that you return both foundations. If they want you to try another MAC foundation, ask for a sample so that you don't waste your money or time again. Also, Try Bobbi Brown foundation in HONEY. Nordstrom will give you a free sample.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 1, 2009)

Try getting a sample.  You never know how a foundation really works for you until you wear it in different kinds of lighting and can see if it oxidizes.


----------



## lwashington89 (May 24, 2009)

I know I might be a little too late ... but a girl on youtube have a very similar complexions if not the same she used the NC45 and NC50 with more NC45 in the mix... hope this help a little.


----------



## MAHALO (May 25, 2009)

LadyAMS said:


> I'm sort of a MAC virgin so I have no clue about this but Im willing to learn.
> 
> So Im not sure what's my shade for my foundation is first when I went to MAC they said I was an N5 for Studio Fix which was dark for me. Then the second time I went to MAC they said I was a NC45 but during the a few hours it looks dark for both Studio Fix and the Fluid, I even tried NC44 which was a little too light for me again I tried Studio Fix Fluid. I also tried NC43 for Studio Fix which again looks light. I also mixed NC45 and NC 44 and again it's a little too light.
> 
> ...


----------

